# Kurs im Wundern



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2006)

Wunderbar Eure Seite.  Informativ, warnend und mahnend. Aber angesichts der momentan wirklich zahlreichen Warnungen vor Phishing, Identitätsklau und sonstig grassierendem Gewürm, muss man sich eigentlich schon wieder wundern, das es immer noch Leute gibt, die solchen Betrügern auf den Leim gehen. Eigentlich für mich unverständlich.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Adele (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kurs im Wundern*

@ unregistriert

Angesichts der zunehmenden und zunehmend undurchschaubaren Betrugsmöglichkeiten in den Medien kann das "auf den Leim gehen" schneller geschehen, als Du demkst. Aber vielleicht haben die Betroffenen einfach nicht Deinen Intelligenzquotienten, der sie vor Schaden bewahrt.-


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kurs im Wundern*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ unregistriert
> 
> Angesichts der zunehmenden und zunehmend undurchschaubaren Betrugsmöglichkeiten in den Medien kann das "auf den Leim gehen" schneller geschehen, als Du demkst. Aber vielleicht haben die Betroffenen einfach nicht Deinen Intelligenzquotienten, der sie vor Schaden bewahrt.-



Das kommt wiederrum darauf an, was man unter Intelligenz versteht. Angelerntes Wissen oder das, was jeder Mensch von Natur aus an intuitiver Intelligenz in sich hat. Worauf ich hier mehr anspreche ist das Bauchgefühl das einem sagt: Hoppla, hier stimmt irgendetwas nicht. Das ist wohl in diesen Betrügereien mehr gefragt. Klingt vielleicht abgehoben, aber ich denke Du weisst auf was es hinausläuft


----------

